# Ocellaris VS True Percula?



## plasma19

Im interested in buying a pair of either Ocellaris(Tank Raised or Wild) or a Pair of True Perculas.

Besides their visual differences like black lines, and dorsal spines what else can be different about them? are there any behavioral issues like territorial aggressiveness?

FYI my LFS Prices For Clownfish:

True Percs: $40ea:chair:
Tank Raised Ocellaris: $25ea
Wild Ocellaris: $25-29ea



just looking for some straight facts and opinions from you guys.


----------



## Osiris

I've always been a fan of the True Percula's, but they tend to be more aggresive then the Ocellaris, if you can get a tank bred saltwater fish i would definately go with that one over wild, due to disease, foreign things may be introduced to your tank, and also, tank bred are more hardy. 

True percula's, have more of orange orange color versus Occelaris have more orange/red color.


----------



## Fishfirst

I personally have no issues with either species being aggressive (besides to their own kind)


----------



## flamingo

Imho, they don't seem to be different from eachother in that many ways... it really comes down to personal likes/dislikes. I've gone with ocellaris, I find them to be amazing fish for being so "common" and cheap... and I actually prefer the coloring over a true percula. 

Buy tank-bred... with the "ease" of breeding clownfish in the hobby, and finding a large selection in any sw store, there's no reason to be buying wild caught.


----------



## plasma19

thanks for the quick replies, btw what are ur lfs prices for clowns like?:S mine seem over priced


----------



## karazy

ive seen 35 for percula and 20 for occelaris


----------



## flamingo

It kind of depends... usually around 11-20$ at a normal lfs for Ocellaris, 20-30 at a smaller lfs with higher prices. The one time i've seen true-percula for sale, they were about 27$ each.


----------



## Guest

the lfs I work at has false percs for 17.99 tank raised.

True percs are 34.99 tank raised. I'm not sure about wild caught because we don't get that many wild clowns in.


----------



## Ocellaris><>!

I have one of each in mine and there fine they get along real well. not very aggresive.


----------



## Guest

Please check the dates on threads before posting. No discussion here in 3 months, so no need to bring back an old thread.


----------

